# La famigghia



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2014)

Già la famigghia, sono siculo, ne conosco il significato intrinseco del termine, e non vuol dire "la famiglia". 

Felicità, forse si esprime così quel termine, ma non è nemmeno paragonabile al significato del termine dialettale, potrei scrivere che la famigghia è quella che quando chiudi le persiane la sera le persone all'interno che rimangono sono la famigghia, forse così il termine lo rappresenta meglio perchè lo italianizza e lo rende globale nel suo termine di coppia e di figli o di quelli che alla fine russano assieme. Anche se la famigghia alla fine rimane dentro il termine del significato siciliano e che solo questo può capire. tralasciando cenni storici che comunque hanno contribuito malamente al significato del termine.
Tutto sto papello cominciato era per descrivere una giornata mia e della mia famiglia, sticazzi però eh! :mrgreen:
Felicità, quella che ti porta a voler soddisfare tutti, tutti! e tutti vuol dire te stesso, perchè vivi in funzione di ciò che ti rende felice. Battuta di pesca col figlio grande, finalmente! e che prendiamo? assurdo, è veramente assurdo, prendiamo due polpi, uno lui, mio figlio, uno io, suo padre. 
Ora so con certezza che i polpi che vendono e che si vedono muovere come fossero vivi, vivi non sono, sono estremamente duri rispetto a quellio che peschiamo, il sapore diverso, e non so spiegarmene il motivo, forse gli occhi di mio figlio e la sua felicità nel prenderli e mangiarli?


----------

